# New 2020 Scott Addict



## Rashadabd

It looks a lot like every other GC/climbing bike coming out these days. Still interested to hear more. 

New Scott Addict at Criterium du Dauphine | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dje31

Color me interested. Scott has been very busy on the MTB side of the cycling biz for the last few years...nice to see new stuff on the road side.

Wonder if that means the Solace will return with aero tweaks...though they may continue with it being the non-RC Addict.

Never liked the "Addict" moniker. That word almost always has negative connotations.


----------



## dje31

Teaser Video: https://twitter.com/i/status/1139502915683606528


----------



## dje31

It's official: https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/addict-rc


----------

